# Looking for a Remote Coding Job



## ashkim1120 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have recently received my CPC. I have 4yrs medical billing experience. I would love to find a remote coding job. Does anyone know of any openings, or how I might go about getting into a position like this, even if I have to work "in-house" for a while.

Thanks!
Ash


----------



## pamsridharan (Jul 26, 2011)

Email me at snppam@gmail.com


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jul 27, 2011)

akgoff1017 said:


> I have recently received my CPC. I have 4yrs medical billing experience. I would love to find a remote coding job. Does anyone know of any openings, or how I might go about getting into a position like this, even if I have to work "in-house" for a while.
> 
> Thanks!
> Ash



There is a list of companies at the bottom of this page that hire remotely http://www.medicalbillingandmedicalcoding.com/remotemedicalcodingjobs.html , the page has some good info. for remote coders too.

Hope it helps and good luck!


----------

